# Source: Woman arrested at Dirk Nowitzki's home is his girlfriend



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> A woman arrested at the home of Dallas Mavericks star Dirk Nowitzki is his girlfriend, according to a Mavericks source.
> 
> Crystal Taylor, 37, was arrested Wednesday morning at the home in the 10700 block of Strait Lane, near Royal Lane and Inwood Road, on warrants accusing her of a probation violation and a theft charge, Dallas police said.
> 
> ...





> Earlier, KTVT-TV quoted anonymous sources as saying that Nowitzki had hired a private investigator to check into the woman's background – and that the investigator learned she was using an alias. KTVT and WFAA also reported that the woman in question was pregnant and that she and Nowitzki were engaged.
> 
> WFAA reported that its source said Taylor has been living with Nowitzki for about a year and that most in their circle of friends are aware of their engagement.
> 
> ...


More (and a picture) at http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...s/stories/050609dnmetdirkarrest.2712b2a3.html

Eight alisas, what the heck ? Just when it looked like the Mavs were headed in the right direction again, Josh Howard gets injured and now this insane story.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Good riddance, thank woman is ugly, lol.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

looks like dirk hasn't been able to do as well as he did when he was in the finals -


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd guess that when the PI started digging up stuff it brought attention from the police.


really you think about it if she can get Dirk to make her pregnant that could be worth a few million if she played it well and had good lawyers.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Crap. I started a thread about this. I scanned and flew right over this thread, apparently. 

Anyhow, I just think this woman pretty much conned Dirk. Dirk seems to be the type to be a bit too trusting. I want to know how much Steve Nash knew about this, being that they're best buds and all. I personally believe that this wouldn't have gotten this far, if Steve and Dirk were still on the same team.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

I do not believe that's an NBA super star's GF


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

8 aliases is crazy: how many cons did this woman have going?


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

eek.. i just sharted.

she's fugly


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Is Dirk out of his mind? He should be dating Heidi Klum, not this horrible looking woman.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

She's not ugly ... she's Black and not Blond. Looks like every other woman without make up to me. Not all Blond men are attracted to Blond women. In fact, that Blond in the picture above looks like she's from a trailer park, not attractive either. So, maybe he's looking for more than a 'plastic made woman'. Maybe he likes adventure.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly, it doesn't matter what race the woman is. She's obviously a criminal.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Is Dirk out of his mind? He should be dating Heidi Klum, not this horrible looking woman.


He's no prize himself. But then again, neither is Seal; maybe he should be dating Heidi.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> She's not ugly ... she's Black and not Blond. Looks like every other woman without make up to me. Not all Blond men are attracted to Blond women. In fact, that Blond in the picture above looks like she's from a trailer park, not attractive either. So, maybe he's looking for more than a 'plastic made woman'. Maybe he likes adventure.
> 
> View attachment 11850


Adventures with ugly women? Don't play the ****ing race card with me punk, that ***** is ugly. Black, white, whatever the **** she is, shes ugly.

Now get the **** out of here.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Honestly, it doesn't matter what race the woman is. She's obviously a criminal.


And crazy as ****. What the hell does a women, or anyone for that matter need 8 aliases for? I wonder what kind of whacked out **** she was into.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

In the bottom right of those pictures she looks like Reggie Miller with a wig on. I would have said Cheryl Miller, but Reggie is far more attractive than Ms Ballers Around the World.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

R-Star said:


> In the bottom right of those pictures she looks like Reggie Miller with a wig on. I would have said Cheryl Miller, but Reggie is far more attractive than *Ms Ballers Around the World.*


:laugh:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

R-Star said:


> In the bottom right of those pictures she looks like Reggie Miller with a wig on. I would have said Cheryl Miller, but Reggie is far more attractive than Ms Ballers Around the World.


As much as I love my main man Reggie, he's one of the last people you would want to look like.


----------

